# Compromised AGR Mastercard



## jis (Oct 17, 2014)

I just got email notification from Chase that they are sending me a new AGR Mastercard since they have reason to believe that my current card may have been compromised in the last Russian heist.

Anyone else get such a notification?


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 17, 2014)

Are you referring to the most recent Chase hack from a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## Willie1946 (Oct 17, 2014)

jis said:


> I just got email notification from Chase that they are sending me a new AGR Mastercard since they have reason to believe that my current card may have been compromised in the last Russian heist.
> 
> Anyone else get such a notification?


Yep, Home Depot was one of the places I shopped with that card. It's going to be a huge pain since I have a lot of auto-pays on that card. Fortunately, last time I made a list of the ones I need to contact but I may have forgotten new ones.


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 17, 2014)

OK...the Home Depot deal. My AGR credit card not used there but, my Chase debit was.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 17, 2014)

Since you travel Internationally so much I'm wondering if this could be the reason? Did you shop @ Home Depot or Target with the Card? Isn't Florida the fraud Capitol of America?

I had this problem this past summer when Chase sent me a New Card because someone tried to use my # in South America!

I also had to contact my auto-pays with the new # which is a PITA in some cases.

Just saw in the news that a NYC Restaurant declined President Obamas Chase Card, wonder if the hackers got into his Account? Maybe it was the Republicans?? LOL


----------



## jis (Oct 17, 2014)

I do not use the AGR card internationally since it charges for currency exchange. I use the United Presidential Plus, since it does not.

This specific one is due to Home Depot. I also got a notification from Discover Card.

Fortunately I have no auto pays on either of them.


----------



## I always rode the Southern (Oct 17, 2014)

Wanderin' Bill said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > I just got email notification from Chase that they are sending me a new AGR Mastercard since they have reason to believe that my current card may have been compromised in the last Russian heist.
> ...


When my card was compromised by the Target heist, Chase sent me a list of all my auto pays and if I remember correctly it included the contact info. I was grateful for that


----------



## Ryan (Oct 17, 2014)

That's mighty nice of them. I've been impressed by their fraud prevention in the past, and haven't noticed any issues recently.

That said, I'm glad that ApplePay opens on Monday. I'll feel better not exposing my card number to merchants where possible.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 17, 2014)

If it was the Home Depot problem, I wasn't notified. I've used my AGR card there many times. My sisters were issued new bank (not Chase) cards because they used them there, but I did not and was not sent one.


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 17, 2014)

I had an interesting experience with my card. A charge appeared on my card that I didn't recognize from a company I never heard of. Called and they immediately cancelled it and said I'd have a new card in a few days. I poked around and found the charge was from a company that I had purchased from over the internet two months earlier and whose product I received well before the charge but which had not been billed!. Their company name did not match their website name and was so much later so I never recognized it. Called back Chase a few minutes later but it was already too late - card cancelled and new one on the way. Called the company and told them to resend the charge on the new card.

In any case, I deal a lot with Home Depot so my card would likely have been replaced anyway as shortly after my new card came, Home Depot made its announcement.


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 20, 2014)

I got this notice. It specifically referred to Home Depot, which I have, in fact, shopped at (and I assume used this card) in the past 6 months.


----------



## dlkenney108 (Oct 24, 2014)

By the way Amtrak guest rewards cards are not supported by Chase for  Pay. Too bad they need to come on board


----------



## chakk (Oct 31, 2014)

Chase also changed one of my credit cards recently due to several million of their card numbers being stolen. At least 4 attempts were made to use my original card number for bogus online purchases. All were challenged by Chase and rejected. Unlikely that my travel frequency had anything to do with the attack on my number, according to the Chase agent. Just the luck of the draw, she said.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## chakk (Oct 31, 2014)

dlkenney108 said:


> By the way Amtrak guest rewards cards are not supported by Chase for  Pay. Too bad they need to come on board


Lots of big name companies have decided not to join in Apple Pay. Maybe they don't like Apple's revenue-sharing terms?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Ryan (Oct 31, 2014)

Lots of big name merchants, you mean? They don't like the credit card fees, and are pushing their own "pay with your phone" system called "CurrentC".

Except instead of NFC, you have to launch their app, then scan a bar code displayed by the register to initiate the payment.

Oh, and you can only hook your debit card up to it (since they're trying to cut out the credit card companies), so when they get hacked (again!), instead of fraudulent charges on your credit card that can be reversed before you have to pay the bill, they'll instead get to suck all the money out of your account, leaving you broke while things get sorted out. Hope you don't have anything important you need to pay for (like food or your rent) while things get sorted out.

I say "when they get hacked (again!)", because they're not operational yet, but have already had a data breach where "unauthorized third parties obtained the e-mail addresses of some of our CurrentC pilot program participants and individuals who had expressed interest in the app"

http://www.businessinsider.com/currentc-hacked-2014-10#ixzz3HiOh1SnH

They're off to a great start, I'm sure they'll be successful. (not!)


----------



## amamba (Oct 31, 2014)

Ryan, exactly. There is no way that I am linking my debit card to something like that.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 31, 2014)

Interestingly enough, I was at Wegman's last night and used ApplePay and happened to look on my receipt. At the bottom where it said "VISA *********1234", the "1234" weren't the last 4 of my card number.

I knew that it did that (in fact the card number isn't even stored on your phone), but it was cool to see that it actually works in practice. If I look next time, it should be a different 4 digit number.


----------



## jis (Oct 31, 2014)

I believe it automates a service that was already available. One could already get a single use number to say pay for some order from an otherwise untrusted vendor.

Yeah, I will not be linking any of my accounts to anything. As a matter of fact, I do not use Debit Cards. Period. When I opened my account down here with Chase, they tried to give me a Debit Card. I requested just an ATM Card if possible, and they complied. Now one of my credit unions has decided that they will charge me an account fee if I do not use the attached Debit Card. That account has a very short half life now.

It is kind of odd that some credit unions are now starting to behave like Citibank did back in the early 80's which caused me to ditch Citi never to return to them.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 31, 2014)

Automates, makes more available and lets you use them in physical stores (as opposed to just online).

But yes, some providers let you do that for online purchases in the past.


----------



## Ind Ben (Oct 31, 2014)

I too have recieved such notice o 10-29.My card was used in Ca.while I was in GA.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 31, 2014)

This sounds even more complicated than I've read before:



> When it comes to actually paying, the system gets even more cumbersome. CurrentC describes the process on its support site: You need to select a “Pay with CurrentC” option on the register, activate your phone, open the CurrentC app, enter a four-digit passcode, press the “Pay” button, “either scan the Secure Paycode that the cashier presents (default) or press the Show button at the bottom of your screen to allow the cashier to scan your Secure Paycode,” select the account you want to pay with, and then press a “Pay Now” button.





> Because it’s designed to skirt the existing credit-card infrastructure, CurrentC’s current version only supports payments via checking accounts and certain store cards. And it comes with a questionable privacy requirement: To “confirm your identity,” CurrentC demands both your driver’s license number and social security number.


Yeah, I'll be rushing to sign up for that.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 31, 2014)

Ditto! More Big Brother is just what we need! ( and poor Wal-Mart needs the money and data that the Big Banks and Credit Card Loan Sharks skim off!)


----------



## Henry Kisor (Nov 1, 2014)

Once before, many months ago, Chase contacted me saying my AGR card might have been compromised. I checked the activity and yes, it had been. Chase removed the bogus charges and sent us new cards with a new number. Now my wife and I check the card activity EVERY DAY to be sure all the charges are legit.

I think Chase does a very good job dealing with fraud.


----------



## neutralist (Nov 1, 2014)

Henry Kisor said:


> Once before, many months ago, Chase contacted me saying my AGR card might have been compromised. I checked the activity and yes, it had been. Chase removed the bogus charges and sent us new cards with a new number. Now my wife and I check the card activity EVERY DAY to be sure all the charges are legit.
> 
> I think Chase does a very good job dealing with fraud.


Did you get AGR points for those charges too?


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 1, 2014)

jis said:


> I believe it automates a service that was already available. One could already get a single use number to say pay for some order from an otherwise untrusted vendor.
> 
> Yeah, I will not be linking any of my accounts to anything. As a matter of fact, I do not use Debit Cards. Period. When I opened my account down here with Chase, they tried to give me a Debit Card. I requested just an ATM Card if possible, and they complied. Now one of my credit unions has decided that they will charge me an account fee if I do not use the attached Debit Card. That account has a very short half life now.
> 
> It is kind of odd that some credit unions are now starting to behave like Citibank did back in the early 80's which caused me to ditch Citi never to return to them.


Right! Smart guy. Debit cards not only have less federal protection but any kind of mistake can cause you a problem that can escalate to further problems.

Remember, he who controls the money, controls the deal. When you refuse to pay the bill because of a problem, your credit card company has to sue you for the money. When your money is sucked out of the account and there is a problem, you might have to sue to get it back.

Many years ago, in Atlanta, someone called the local consumer advocate on a live radio show. A local store had accidentally charged her $5000 on a debit account instead of $500. It caused no end of problems because of a drained account. Sure, she can sue the store for the mistake but is that going to make people who got her bounced checks any happier? Are they going to trust her? Will the police come by to discuss her failure to pay? Will she get credited with all the fees and charges? Will she be able to get all the places to provide her with letters and be able to fill out all the forms? Will she be compensated for her court time in small claims court against the store owner? Will she get her attorney's fees reimbursed for filing in district court? Will anything erase her embarrassment in front of her business contacts when she had to beg them for cash to pay a bill she expected to pay on her debit card? At the time of the call, she got her money back but all her other issues were still unresolved and she had spent a lot of time trying to sort out the mess.


----------



## Shanghai (Nov 2, 2014)

A couple of years ago I was in line to check into a cruise in Ft. Lauderdale, FL when I received a call

on my cell phone from Chase. I was asked if I was trying to purchase train tickets in Germany. I said

no and Chase immediately cancelled my credit card. Luckily, I had another credit card to use for the

cruise and when I arrived home, I had a new card in the mail.


----------



## jis (Nov 2, 2014)

This must have been a relatively low risk break. It took them almost two weeks to send me the new card after their mail notification. Of course in the mean time there was no evidence of any out of the ordinary activity on the card either. Just a bunch of new Amtrak reservations  and all for me too!


----------



## I always rode the Southern (Nov 2, 2014)

jis said:


> This must have been a relatively low risk break. It took them almost two weeks to send me the new card after their mail notification. Of course in the mean time there was no evidence of any out of the ordinary activity on the card either. Just a bunch of new Amtrak reservations  and all for me too!


When I got called on Black Friday 3 yrs, ago to ask if I was on a spending spree(uh no!) they cancelled the card immediately and I was shocked when a new card was delivered the next morning, They overnighted it. Since we were using the card to pay everything, I guess they didn't want to miss out on any merchant fees.


----------



## jis (Nov 2, 2014)

I always rode the Southern said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > This must have been a relatively low risk break. It took them almost two weeks to send me the new card after their mail notification. Of course in the mean time there was no evidence of any out of the ordinary activity on the card either. Just a bunch of new Amtrak reservations  and all for me too!
> ...


yeah, I never lost the use of a card and there was no real damage done to my card. So all is good. They did once replace by United Presidential Plus Card overnight resulting from a breach that they noticed and verified with me and cancelled the card, all in a matter of an hour. I had the new card the next day. They are really good.


----------

